# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  احسن مدارس خاصه في الفجيره؟؟

## محد شراتي122

السلام عليكم 
بغيت اسال بنات الفجيره ؟
شو احسن مدرسه خاصه في الفجيره ويكون الانجليزي فيها توب
وشو رايكم بالاكادميه ..منو دخلت عيالها فيها؟؟

بنتظاركم!!

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## لحظات عابرة

بعدي ماتزوجت
بس يمدحون الاكاديمية وايد
وبعد الاور اون...بس مشكلتهم عيالج بعقبها يوم بيرمسون بيهزون الراس شرات الهنود
حتى اللكنة الانجليزية تكون مثل الهنود
في المدرسة الانجليزية في كلباء وايد اوكية عيال اخوي يدرسون فيها

----------


## منى الحمادي

ماكو غير الاكاديمية اختي من واقع اللي نسوي لهم مقابلات وعالواق الاكاديمية افضل مدرسة خاصة

----------


## محد شراتي122

لحظات عابره
ههههههههه
انا مابي عيالي يهزون راسهم شرات الهنود
مشكوره عالمرور الحلو
منى الحمادي مشكوره على ردج الحلو 
الضاهر ان الاكادميه هيه الاحسن..حتى اسعارهم حلوه......... بس انا بغيت اعرف الي يتخرجو من الاكادميه يكونو اوكيه في الانجليزي؟؟

----------


## pinki11

أكادميه الفجيرة

اخواني كلهم يدرسون هناك وبلبل بالنجليزي حتى اخوي الصغير من يوم بالروضه والحين خامس والله اوكي واللغه مالته ...

المدرسه هي اول فجيرة اللي عند جامعه عيمان مب الاسلاميه ..الانجليزيه

----------


## محد شراتي122

مشكوره الغاليه على المرور الحلو ..اهم شي عندي التعليم الممتاز ويكونو بلبل بالانجليزي

----------


## شاه جهان

انا مب من الفجيره بس ان شاء الله البنات يفيدونج

----------


## الغرفة

اختي انا اتفق مع الخوات انه اكايمية الفجيرة (وليس الاكاديمية الاسلامية) هي مدرسة قوية لكن للأسف ما فيها مواصلات حسب ما سمعت . والاور اون (OUR OWN) بعد انجليزيتها حلوة من الروضة وفيها مواصلات واسعارها مناسبة جدا. اما بالنسبة للسانت ميري بعد تدريسهم قوي في الانجليزي وبيئتهم صحية للاطفال لكن تعليمهم للعربي ضعيف و المدرسة نصرانية ( ومن ترك شيئاً لله عوضه الله باحسن منه) اما بالنسبة لمدرسة الانجليزية بكلباء فتدريسهم بعد قوي ويتعلم الطالب الانجليزي والعربي اوكي بس سمعت انهم يهلكون الطالب من الواجبات
وانتي اختاري ولا تحتاري

----------


## محد شراتي122

وانتي اختاري ولا تحتاري
الغرفه............ حيرتيني اكثر

----------


## أم الكندي

الغالية محد شراتي انتي بتدخلين عيالج روضة والا ابتدائي ؟
لوروضة ممكن تدخليهم الأكاديمية الإنجليزية إذا تناسبج أسعارهم
أو (الأور أن) سنه وحدة وبالكثير سنتين لأن اللي يدرسون هنود مثل ماقالت غرشة عطر
فاللغة يتعلمونها باللهجة الهندية للأسف وهذا اللي منعني أدخل عيالي ..

المدرسة الإنجليزية اللي في كلبا يقولون زينه بس بصراحة أشوف عكس جي لأن يهمني ولدي يدرس في مدرسة مريحة واللي في كلبا مفتوحة وتضربهم الشمس عدل لأنها يمكن جديمة ..

أكيد حيرناج
شوفي الغالية أنا من رايي تستخيرين وتدخلين عيالج الأكاديمية الإسلامية
واذا تبين التركيز في الانجليزية الاكاديمية الانجليزية (اللي حذالها)
أنا دخلت ولدي الاكاديمية الاسلامية وما شاء الله الاول ترتيبه دايما وممتاز في الانجليزية

----------


## محد شراتي122

مشكوره ام الكندي على التواصل
بس بغيت اسالج الاكادميه الانجليزيه ادرس عربي ودين؟؟؟
انا مابي عيالي بلبل بالنجليزي وما يعرفوا شي في دينهم ولغتهم
ولك جزيل الشكر

الله يسهل ولادتج ان شاء الله وتقومين بالسلامه:22 (12):

----------


## إماراتية كول

أختي الصراحة أكاديمية الفجيرة الخاصة وايد ممتازة إذا تقدرين على مصاريفها و بعدين بدون مواصلات و بالنسبة للأور أون تعليهم حلو و أسعارهم حلوه و في مواصلات أنا ولدي فيها و مرتاحة فيها .

----------


## أم الكندي

> مشكوره ام الكندي على التواصل
> بس بغيت اسالج الاكادميه الانجليزيه ادرس عربي ودين؟؟؟
> انا مابي عيالي بلبل بالنجليزي وما يعرفوا شي في دينهم ولغتهم
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> 
> الله يسهل ولادتج ان شاء الله وتقومين بالسلامه:22 (12):





والله الغالية ماادري ما اقدر اعلمج ماحد عندنا يدرس فيها:1 (7): بس وايد يمدحونها لان الاجانب اهم اللي يدرسونهم وطريقة تدريسهم وايد حلوة لما وصفولي :1 (20): ..بس قالت لي ربيعتي ان الاور ان من الاول ابتدائي يدرسون عربي ودين بس اظن مصريات او سوريات ..:1 (80):

----------


## وضحوه

والله بنسبالي ان المدارس الانجليزيه كلهم زينين

----------


## nayooor

ها خبريني وين دخلتيهم وشو رايج عقب هالسنين الاكاديميه الانجليزيه من اسوا المدارس ويعلمون الطلاب كيف يتبعون خطوات الاجرام وعربي 0 وماتعرفين شو يعطونهم لانه ماتشوفين كتب همهم كيف يسلبون منج بيزات انا نقلتهم اور اون لانه التدريس بيرفكت ومابتندمين اذا حطيتيهم في الاكاديميه عيل اتلاحقي عمرج

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

فديتكم بليز انا بدخل ولدي الاكادميه الاسلاميه شو مستواها زينه ولا بليز انا من بوظبي وما اعرف المدارس الزينه في الفجيره  :Sobhan:

----------


## جامعية

ممكن تخبرونا بالأسعار
الروضه والابتدائي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وشكرا

----------


## Romanove



----------

